# Fat Nattereri Or Piraya?



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

What do u think, is this old fat pyg. nattereri or pyg. piraya? Fish is more bigger then my rbps, and its head is different, it looks like knotty head and it has stronger body. Here r some pcs...


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

very very thick nattereri


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Domelotta said:


> very very thick nattereri


x2


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Just as I thought... tnx


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Very obesed natt...


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

100% natt. Wow thats a thick guy!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

CombiChrist said:


> Very obesed natt...


Agreed

Where did you find this fish and are you thinking of picking it up?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's probably the thickest red I have ever seen.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Fat natt. Only second to rb32's


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Fat natt. Only second to rb32's


P.fattereri ?








Who's rb32 ?


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

****** said:


> Very obesed natt...


Agreed

Where did you find this fish and are you thinking of picking it up?
[/quote]

I might buy it, if I manage to reach an agreement with the seller.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes!..100% FAT AZZ red belly!!...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

CombiChrist said:


> Fat natt. Only second to rb32's


P.fattereri ?








Who's rb32 ?
[/quote]

Hi.

I just woudn`t recomend you to buy that fat ass P. It wouldn`t surprise my if you buy it and it dies on you soon mate so forget about it.

Fat ass Piranhas die quickly.

My three cents.

Cheers.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

looks like a big natt


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Fat natt. Only second to rb32's


Is that guy still around? I remember his claim to have grown 12" reds in about 12 months feeding a lot of salmon. they were the thickest fattest reds I'd ever seen.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats one FAT NATT.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

CombiChrist said:


> Fat natt. Only second to rb32's


P.fattereri ?








Who's rb32 ?
[/quote]

hahaha that's a perfect name for that P


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you do get it i wouldnt pay much more then for any average red. At least its bulky now so you will just have to get it into shape rather then having to bulk it up.

For all you new members rb32 is an older member that has or had some massive reds. They were huge but also very obese. Do a quick search to find more. From what i rembemer i dont think he posted many if any pictures with an actual scale or somethign to see how big they were. I think he did eventually and it was a couple inches smaller then he claimed.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmmm...looks like a pacu to me.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> Hmmm...looks like a pacu to me.


Just kidding ?


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

CombiChrist said:


> Hmmm...looks like a pacu to me.


Just kidding ?
[/quote]

Yup, I guess


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are his eyes red? They look silver in the pics.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

rb32 had obese reds... pretty sure he told me they died


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow big guy!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

And i wonder why rb32's reds died?......??? Yea they were actually to the point of disgust with the massive fat storage on their heads. I don't dig that. It's called cutting back on feedings

The eyes are red in the pics you can see...its clearly an obese red


----------

